# When do you/can you call someone a friend?



## arja (May 16, 2015)

So, I have a problem. :crying: I have 0 friends. But I know I`m not alone at this and it makes me feel a little better.

But now I`m trying to make some friends :smile2:. I can say I have now 2 female and 2 male acquaintances IRL, so I hope we become friends. I meet them all through net in local forum in my country. So they all have or had some kind of problems(social phobia, deppresion,...) 

But when can you really call someone a friend? 

I`m really bad at friendships overall, don`t know how to keep it. So I try to be more active, cause in the past I`ve been too pasive ( only they called me and so). So I try to initiate to meet up.
The only friendships I had was when I was around 14 years old.

So, I hope this post makes sense  When do you call someone a friend and not just acquaintance?

Sometimes i feel that something is wrong with me, that I`m unable to have friends. Sure, I have social anxiety but some people have some friends also with it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

some people just call a person a friend when they're friendly and on good terms w/ them, but imo, i think it's when you've gotten to know the person somewhat and hung out.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

If I've met them, I call them a friend. Gotta up my friend count somehow.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

I've always considered someone a "friend" when I've hung out with them more than just a couple of times, and have really gotten to know them. Have you met these people IRL that you met online?


----------



## arja (May 16, 2015)

tidbit said:


> I've always considered someone a "friend" when I've hung out with them more than just a couple of times, and have really gotten to know them. Have you met these people IRL that you met online?


Yes, I met them all IRL.


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

When I like them and *think* they like me and feel like we are both putting effort into the relationship


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I just call anyone I have talked to my friend.


----------



## avicus0919 (Jun 10, 2015)

I used to refer to my school classmates as 'friends' when talking to other people, but honestly most of them were just acquaintances. 

My current friends are people whom I've kept in touch with over the years, after secondary school and uni.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I guess I consider the people I care about to be my friends. 
Maybe sometimes anyone I've talked to, I'm not sure lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

In front of them i'm very hesitant to call them my friend, unless we are very close.
But personally i consider people who are close enough that i can start a conversation with them without getting nervous a friend.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

tea111red said:


> some people just call a person a friend when they're friendly and on good terms w/ them, but imo, i think it's when you've gotten to know the person somewhat and hung out.


Same once you have hung out together a few times then you are friends well that my opinion


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

I am in the same boat as you. I don't have any friends. I always tended to be very selective with whoever I considered a friend. But relatively speaking, a friend is simply someone in which you feel comfortable talking to and have a level of trust in. You have to know that this person has some invested interest in you. Otherwise, if the person does not value your relationship, you would have to consider what their true motive might be. Thus, a friend is someone in which you can trust and enjoy conversation, etc.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

At the point that they contact me instead of me contacting them first. Yeah, outside of a romantic relationship, I have no friends. One borderline, but I'm not convinced.


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)

As someone, who has obvious psychological problems, i call someone exactle then a friend i can share with him or her those issues without our relationship take damage from it. In fact, with a good friend, the relationship should deepen.

Normal people, however, who simply don't have those kind of problems, see people as friends who they are ennjoying to be with, for the simple fact that they don't have these kind of problems.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

if i've talked to them two or more times and i like them, they are my friend.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

only when they call me friend first


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

When i have spent a lot of time with that person. For me it takes time to call someone a friend, i don't suddenly call someone that out of nowhere.


----------

